# Trivia 9/10



## luckytrim (Sep 10, 2020)

trivia 9/10
DID YOU KNOW...
The oldest surviving work about mathematics was written by the  ancient Egyptian scribe Ahmes around 1650 B.C. Found on the Rhine Mathematical  Papyrus, it is titled “The Entrance into the Knowledge of All Existing Things  and All Obscure Secrets.” 


1. Name That Tune ;
"I'm as Helpless as a Kitten up a Tree'
2. Which cable television network debuted "Sex and the City",  "The
Sopranos", "Big Love", "True Blood", "Entourage", "Six Feet  Under" and
"Dream On"?
3. Television: What was the name of the character played by  Charo on the
sitcom "The Love Boat"?
Seasonal: In which month do we celebrate Earth  Day?
Literature: According to T.S. Eliot, this is "the cruelest  month".
4. In geometry, what name is given to an angle that is less  than 90 degrees?
5. Which Stephen King novel involves a Micmac Indian burial  ground which 
brings the dead back to life?
6. The house in which parish priests in the United States live  is usually 
called what?
7. First Liners ...
"One thing was certain, that the white kitten had had nothing  to do with 
it:- it was the black kitten's fault entirely"  ...
  a. - the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
  b. - Cat's Cradle
  c. - Through the Looking Glass
  d. - Gulliver's Travels
8. Who Wrote That ??
"To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong  romance"?
  a. - George Bernard Shaw
  b. - James Joyce
  c. - W.B.Yeats
  d. - Oscar Wilde

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Cows that are given names give more milk than cows that don’t  have names .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Misty'
2. HBO
3. April
4. Acute
5.  Pet Sematary
6. the Rectory
7.- c
8. - d

TRUTH !
Udderly incredible, but true, according to the American Dairy  Association.


----------

